# Lets talk everything dubstep



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 10, 2011)

I am obsessed with Zelda dubstep and Dubkip at the moment. What dubstep are you into at the moment?
For those who are like "dubkip????" here you go
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHZ7ogeVC4E[/youtube]


----------



## kevan (Aug 10, 2011)

Dubkip 1: More?
Dubkip 2: Yup,Yup,Yup,Yup,Yup,Yup,Yup,Yup,Yup,Yup.

xD


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2011)

I only enjoy Skrillex. He's the best dubstep artist out there to me anyways.


----------



## spinal_cord (Aug 10, 2011)

best dubstep = mr oizo - flatbeat, 1999
[youtube]jmjdvsA8RFM[/youtube]

dubkips = complete waste of energy


----------



## Gahars (Aug 10, 2011)

I hate Dubstep with a fiery passion.

It sounds like a poor man's Daft Punk to me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 10, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> I hate Dubstep with a fiery passion.
> 
> It sounds like a poor man's Daft Punk to me.



I concur. I'm not a big fan of techno music but dubstep sounds just like the rest.

Plus for some reason people think they can put dubstep to anything and think it's so crazy and cool now.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 10, 2011)

Good, since there's a topic about it, what is it?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 10, 2011)

I always feel sick when I listen to dustep.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 10, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Good, since there's a topic about it, what is it?


look up skrillex or Lost woods dubstep


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 10, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All of the above. I can't find one dubstep I like. It ruins everything it touches. After I heard a Beatles dubstep, I just quit listening to dubstep in general. It was bad, really, really bad. The few I had to listened to beforehand sucked too.


----------



## Issac (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't see any connection / simalirities between Daft Punk and Dubstep... except perhaps that's it is "electro"-ish..
I found a good mix on youtube of a bunch of dubba jonny songs... I found it quite good to code to.
So my favourite is Home, by Dubba Jonny. and the inContext remix is great (but less dubstep.. more techno)


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 11, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well thats why you dont listen to BEATLES dubstep.... listen to Skrillex or Zelda Dubstep or Dubkip


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 11, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I listened to more dubstep then just the Beatles ones. Trust me, I really dislike dubstep. It is not good. It is poison for music.


----------



## Issac (Aug 11, 2011)

The song I like most.. I don't know.. It's dupstep lite perhaps... 
[youtube]YHGu2Pv2kx8[/youtube]

And it's certainly not poison for music! No music is.. everything has it's time and place... (Though the one thing I really find bad (hip hop has it's moments too) is glitch and noise)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't listen to much dubstep apart from Skrillex.


			
				Issac said:
			
		

> I don't see any connection / simalirities between Daft Punk and Dubstep... except perhaps that's it is "electro"-ish..
> I found a good mix on youtube of a bunch of dubba jonny songs... I found it quite good to code to.
> So my favourite is Home, by Dubba Jonny. and the inContext remix is great (but less dubstep.. more techno)


And this, Daft Punk and dubstep are not that similar.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 11, 2011)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I only enjoy Skrillex. He's the best dubstep artist out there to me anyways.


Brostep is lame.

My opinion of dubstep is that its decaying fast and getting worse by the day I used to love it now I can barely stand it.


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 11, 2011)

Personally I like me some FF dubstep.
Probably not hardcore enough for some of you dubstepheads but I like it because FF gets me off, you know?
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0IwsK5MDsM[/youtube]

Oh and I hate skrillex. He's just a bighead that feels the need to remind people of his name in most of his songs and the only good song he's made is "Weekends" which I'm pretty sure is just a remix of an actual good song.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 11, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Personally I like me some FF dubstep.
> Probably not hardcore enough for some of you dubstepheads but I like it because FF gets me off, you know?
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0IwsK5MDsM[/youtube]
> 
> Oh and I hate skrillex. He's just a bighead that feels the need to remind people of his name in most of his songs and the only good song he's made is "Weekends" which I'm pretty sure is just a remix of an actual good song.



Unfortunantly..... I have to agree with you there


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 11, 2011)

Issac said:
			
		

> I don't see any connection / simalirities between Daft Punk and Dubstep... except perhaps that's it is "electro"-ish..
> I found a good mix on youtube of a bunch of dubba jonny songs... I found it quite good to code to.
> So my favourite is Home, by Dubba Jonny. and the inContext remix is great (but less dubstep.. more techno)


I know daft punk and dubstep and trust me there isn't a connection.
Do I like dubstep? It depends. Let's just say that it is very different and unique in it's own aspect.


----------



## Ikki (Aug 11, 2011)

I like some dubstep songs. I mostly hate remixes but I like Ephixa's Lost Woods and Song of Storms.

Other than that, I just listen to the songs I like. I'm not a guy of artists and names.


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 11, 2011)

I wouldn't call Skrillex dubstep actually. Sure, it's dubstepish, but I'd put in in the general Electro genre more than dubstep.


----------



## kevan (Aug 11, 2011)

I only like Ephixa Zelda stuff.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 11, 2011)

True true


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry for the double


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 20, 2011)

I do like the occasional dubstep, it gets me pumped while we pre-drink before clubbing, or if I'm zoned out (for some reason  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) I like 'shocking out' to it.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeaIvjoH1FY[/youtube]


----------



## Forstride (Aug 21, 2011)

[youtube]YBIPVsoqr_Y[/youtube]

Miles better than Skrillex.


----------

